# 20g jawfish tank



## lilalancarey (Apr 1, 2009)

i have a 20g hexagon with 2in of sand.and 2 in of crushed coral on top. 

3 pieces of small live rock 
1 bluespot jawfish was blackish when i got him but is still getting his color back. (still a little faded)
2 pearly jawfish 1 is very colorful and vibrant, 1 i got not so colorful and it hasnt really come back
1 red scooter blennie
1 bluespot watchman goby
and a koko worm



2 HOB filters 1 aqueon and 1 aqua clear 20

150w heater and 9w UV sterilizer


been set up for almost 2 months and the Goby turned into a jawfish lol he sits in the jawfish burrows 

should i be doing anything different?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

You could add more live rock to the tank to create more territory for the fish to establish separate quarters, but otherwise it sounds like things are going well.


----------



## lilalancarey (Apr 1, 2009)

definitely going to draw up some diagrams of rock placements tonight than. your definitely right, i just have it set up so they each have a choice of a home and there alwaysss visible... i have 4 pieces now and 3 jawfish. but its better for them and less stressful if i set up a little more jawfish friendly. thanks.


----------

